# central ohio 3/8/08 pics



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

blizzard and big piles


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice pile and sweet pics keep up the good work and keep the pics coming


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

and yes i'm jealous


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i was *****in on saturday cause it was snowing like that and i had the window down and it was just pouring in the window snowing so hard


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Is that the Kroger Wharehouse?


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Let's just say we will both be eating steak in about Net 30


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THATS AWESOME LOOKS LIKE IT WAS FUN .....HOW MUCH DID YA END WITH TOTAL? NICE EQUIPMENT TOO*wesport


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hear that Kevin could not keep the window down here either. Most of the time I run with the window down while plowing with the heat up full blast on the floor to keep it dry.

And nice pics and piles


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

man ur located really close to me. where were u guys plowin at..truck stop>?


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes that is the kroger distribution center on rt 36


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I want that much snow......this winter has suck!


----------

